# Dual Citizen taxes



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

We are Irish and American Citizens.We plan on moving to Italy in July and claiming residency there, but this year we will be staying less than 183 days there. Will we need to file Italian taxes because we claimed residency but we're less than 183 days there?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No. The rule is you need to qualify for more then half the year.


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

NickZ said:


> No. The rule is you need to qualify for more then half the year.


Thanks Nick
So just to clarify that even though we declare residency because we are less than 183 days in Italy we don't have to file Italian taxes?

Thanks again


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No the rules is you need to pass one of the three tests for half of the year.

Residence
Domicle
centre of interests

You won't have passed long enough for any of those.


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

NickZ said:


> No the rules is you need to pass one of the three tests for half of the year.
> 
> Residence
> Domicle
> ...


Thanks Nick I appreciate that information


----------

